# Personality and Martial Arts



## Shotokan Seishin (Dec 27, 2010)

I had an interesting talk with a friend the other day. Ive been training for a few years now and I was just chatting with her on the latest goings on at the dojo. At one point she said she wasnt surprised that I liked martial arts and that it suited my personality. I hadnt really thought about it that way and always had it in my mind that martial arts could be for all personality types in the same sense that it suits all ages for both men and women. That started me to thinking..does the martial arts attract certain personality types over others? Do all manner of personality types start out, but only a certain personalities stick with it? Would say a group of black belts have certain personality traits that you would not see so much in junior ranks, and are these traits learned through training or inherently a part of the person to begin with? 

I know some friends and I have joked around once in a while about type A personality black belts. Is there some truth to this do you think?

Just thought this could be an interesting topic.thoughts?


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey,

First reply wooo!

I've got a slightly different take on it, my personality within the martial arts context for example means I prefer bladed weapons than staff/flexible weapons. The way my Sensei approached it when I said so to him was that learning to use other weaponry and tactics is an expansion of existing personality rather than going against it. 

With regards to the actual art itself, yeah I think a lot of people do something because they saw it on TV or in the movies but it's a case of commitment and dedication which eliminates the serious artists from the fantasy seekers. Nothing against them, they're having fun but it's a different attitude. Not sure if that's as much personality as it is interest. 

With regards to only certain personality types being attracted to MA, IMO not true. I know people from all walks of lives with all different backgrounds and personalities who train or are interested in training. The specific art they choose could also go completely against their initial personality but it meets other needs/wants. 

What are your own thoughts? Do you thinking training in MA could shape someone's personality as their journey continues?


----------



## clfsean (Dec 27, 2010)

My Chen taiji teacher is a former US Army Ranger. Granted... his apps work regardless, yet Chen taiji?? It's what rung his bell.


----------



## Shotokan Seishin (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm honestly not sure what I think of personality in the martial arts. Personality is such an individual thing that is shaped by our experiences and environment over the course of our lives that I think it would be impossible to answer the question except maybe in broad terms. Maybe for the benefit of this discussion we should stick with traditional martial arts where etiquette is an aspect of the dojo....it's also what I'm most familiar with 

I think from my own perspective I can break this down into three possibilities. Does martial arts attract a certain personality to it's dojos, does it shape the personality traits that are already inherent in an individual, or does it actually work to shift and change ones personality over time? 

I'm a bit in the middle road on this. I think martial arts probably attracts all sorts of personality types to the dojo initially, but by the very nature of the art it probably keeps those who have a certain level discipline already inherent in their personality....but only to a certain extent. I suspect regular training helps people burn off stress which probably aids them in maintaining balanced life by warding off negative emotions which could over time effect ones outlook and therefore their personality. 

Given that many people only find time to train after work, family and other obligations are met, does martial arts training even encompass enough of ones life to have any last effect on ones personality?


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't believe that you need any particular type of personality to become involved in martial arts, or even to enjoy it.  That said, I believe that the "arts" aspect comes from developing your chosen martial art to suit your personality and thought process.  If you have a pacifistic demeanor but want to learn martial arts people may suspect you to train in Aikido to learn avoidance and redirection of your attacker's energy, but it's perfectly possible for someone of a pacifistic nature to train in some style of karate and adapt it to suit them.  What you are taught in class is a blueprint for what you teach yourself, basically.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Dec 28, 2010)

I think mapping martial arts to personality is always problematic, because we do so based on thumbnail sketches of both the art in question and the person in question.  Any martial art is broad enough to engage any personality, as far as I'm concerned.  There may be certain arts that initially attract certain personality types.  And certainly there are certain schools or teachers that attract certain personality types.  But that's a superficial analysis.

Personally, I'm fascinated with muay thai (though I haven't gotten the chance to properly study it yet).  This despite not being especially athletic, competitive, or aggressive.  But the part of my personality that it appeals to is my sense of self-evidence.  I don't like hypotheticals much.  I like to know that something does what it claims on the box.  Muay thai does.  And I like that, despite the fact that, in most muay thai gyms, I'd be surrounded by people with a different personality type than my own.


Stuart


----------



## Shotokan Seishin (Dec 28, 2010)

How about this.....maybe one personality trait that does encompass all martial arts whether it is traditional or not is the desire to learn. Now that's not the same as wanting to better oneself, it's simply a desire to broaden ones knowledge and learn something new. For some people that may be the desire to learn through athleticism, competition, self defense, spirituality, meditation or any other aspect that a martial art can encompass. Without at least this one personality trait (or desire) I don't think one can be involved in a martial art.

Thoughts?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 28, 2010)

I've seen all types of personalities in my dojo.  The people who stick with it all seem to be different to me.  None are the same.  Not even any core basic types.  I wish I could say there is some attribute that I've noticed that all the karateka in my dojo have, but I haven't noticed it.  Perhaps only in the sense that we're all dedicated, polite to each other, and friendly.  Other than that, nothing I can put my finger on.


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 28, 2010)

You beat me to this thread! :bangahead:I was going to post a link to the kiersey temperment sorter quiz and ask people to take the quiz and then report their results, with a mention of what art they practice and how long they have been practicing.

My theory: Guardian personalities are attracted to martial arts that heavily emphasize formal tradition, structured curriculum, and hierarchy. So that would be arts like TKD and Karate, among others. 

Artisan personalities would excel in any martial art if interested enough, but probably are more attracted to those MAs with less formality--they tend to chafe against formality. Muay Thai, Boxing, Krav Maga, and EPAK come to mind.

Idealists would lean heavily toward the internal martial arts, but overall, I do not expect to find either Idealists or Rationals well-represented in the Martial arts. For one thing, they are a relative minority of the population to begin with, but also, not known for physicality as a whole.

If anybody is aware of their temperment type, please do chime in!


----------



## ap Oweyn (Dec 28, 2010)

Urban Coyote said:


> How about this.....maybe one personality trait that does encompass all martial arts whether it is traditional or not is the desire to learn. Now that's not the same as wanting to better oneself, it's simply a desire to broaden ones knowledge and learn something new. For some people that may be the desire to learn through athleticism, competition, self defense, spirituality, meditation or any other aspect that a martial art can encompass. Without at least this one personality trait (or desire) I don't think one can be involved in a martial art.
> 
> Thoughts?


 
At that point, I think you're butting up against the opposite problem.  Before, we had too much specificity.  "Style X lends itself to Personality Y."  Now, instead, we've got a trait that doesn't really distinguish itself from any other new activity.  "Wanting to learn new things" is a personality trait that runs across virtually all hobbies.  And what's more, I wonder whether it's really true that all martial artists love the _act_ of learning.  If you polled a substantial cross section and asked them whether they'd do it if they could just download skill in martial arts (as in The Matrix), how many would say "yes."  Versus actually going through the learning process.  I'm not even sure which group I'd belong to myself.


----------



## ap Oweyn (Dec 28, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> You beat me to this thread! :bangahead:I was going to post a link to the kiersey temperment sorter quiz and ask people to take the quiz and then report their results, with a mention of what art they practice and how long they have been practicing.
> 
> My theory: Guardian personalities are attracted to martial arts that heavily emphasize formal tradition, structured curriculum, and hierarchy. So that would be arts like TKD and Karate, among others.
> 
> ...


 
Meh.  Haven't done Kiersey in a long time.  But I'm a counselor, and I've spent a fair amount of my time doing assessments.  I've taken all of them myself as well.  So I'm fairly familiar with the basic gist of my personality "types."

I'd definitely describe myself as a guardian personality.  Older brother, father, counselor, advisor, etc.  I'm aptly named (Stuart: "Caretaker").  But I gravitate toward less formal training.  And while I'm perfectly comfortable in a hierarchical structure, I don't use much of one when I teach.  I'd also describe myself as a "rational" and "idealist."  But internal arts hold very little fascination for me indeed.  In fact, it's my rational leanings that have pulled me increasingly toward the competitive arts, because of the sheer wealth of evidence to their effect.  This despite not having a competitive bone in my body.

I think most people can find something within most styles on which to latch if they're inclined to do so.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Dec 28, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> You beat me to this thread! :bangahead:I was going to post a link to the kiersey temperment sorter quiz and ask people to take the quiz and then report their results, with a mention of what art they practice and how long they have been practicing.
> 
> My theory: Guardian personalities are attracted to martial arts that heavily emphasize formal tradition, structured curriculum, and hierarchy. So that would be arts like TKD and Karate, among others.
> 
> ...



I just finished the quiz, and according to it I am a Rational Temperament--that might have something to do with me always trying to find a physiological explanation behind the concepts of chi/ki, meridians and chakaras


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm an INTP.  I keep taking tests, and since childhood, they always come back the same.  No idea why.  Not sure I agree with it, but it keeps coming back that way.  In Keirsey mode, that's Rational / Architect.  Not really an expected MA type, eh?


----------



## Shifu Steve (Dec 28, 2010)

As my teacher once put it, Martial Arts are "an outer expression of the inner self."


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Never_A_Reflection said:


> I just finished the quiz, and according to it I am a Rational Temperament--that might have something to do with me always trying to find a physiological explanation behind the concepts of chi/ki, meridians and chakaras


 
Could be. Rationals want to "make sense" of things.


----------



## searcher (Dec 28, 2010)

Even though I can't say that I have seen one specific personality that is more dominant in my school or any of the school I have been in, I will say that there tends to be a large number of jackwagons that hang around in the MMA world. I am not saying everyone in or around MMA are jerks, just 99.9999% of them are. Shoot, I think guys like GSP, Randy Couture, and a few others are pretty good guys. It is just the turds that think they are bad mamma-jammas and have never trained or have trained very little that make me want to rip my eyeballs out.


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm an INTP. I keep taking tests, and since childhood, they always come back the same. No idea why. Not sure I agree with it, but it keeps coming back that way. In Keirsey mode, that's Rational / Architect. Not really an expected MA type, eh?


 
Hmmm, you're the second rational to respond. Maybe my theory about rationals in the martial arts is flawed.

A quote from personality desk:

*Interesting facts* about the INTP:

On personality trait measures, score as Candid, Ingenious, Complicated, Independent, and Rebellious
More likely than other types to study a foreign language
Most frequent type among college students committing alcohol and drug policy violations
Have lowest level of coping resources of all the types (with ISTPs)
One of types least likely to believe in a higher spiritual power
Highest of all types in career dissatisfaction (with INFPs)
In school, have lower grades than would be predicted from aptitude scores
More likely than average to complete engineering programs
Personal values include Autonomy, Freedom, and Independence
Overrepresented among working MBA students
Commonly found in science and technical occupations
Does that sound like you Bill?


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 28, 2010)

searcher said:


> Even though I can't say that I have seen one specific personality that is more dominant in my school or any of the school I have been in, I will say that there tends to be a large number of jackwagons that hang around in the MMA world. I am not saying everyone in or around MMA are jerks, just 99.9999% of them are. Shoot, I think guys like GSP, Randy Couture, and a few others are pretty good guys. It is just the turds that think they are bad mamma-jammas and have never trained or have trained very little that make me want to rip my eyeballs out.


 
I'm sorry you've had such a bad experience.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 29, 2010)

Make that 3 girlbug2, just took the test, I'm a rational apparently. Yet I train in a traditional art, am drawn to hierarchy, formal traditions etc. Could also be my upbringing which influences that of course.

With regards to what the OP, Urban Coyote was saying, I was coming at it from a TMA point of view as well as that's all I've really had exposure to. I studied Goju Ryu Karate for a while when younger and am now in Ninjutsu - 3 years/5th Kyu. With our art, a lot of people do tend to be attracted to it purely because they've seen ninjers on TV and Movies do awesomely impossible things and they want to do those things as well. During chats with my Sensei about the different types of people that come in and train, he mentioned that it's easy to see who's there for the fantasy aspect and who's there to seriously train. Funny thing, the ones that are serious about the art are generally the ones who stick it out from what I've seen. There have been numerous people turn up for a class or 2 and then never return because they didn't get to wear the cool uniform and throw ninja stars from trees. 

In the OP it was also asked if Black Belts had different personalities. IMO it's not that only an elite group of students with the right personalities can become black belts. I personally like to think that over time, with training the mindset required of a black belt will develop in each practitioner and their personality will broaden to suit that as they mature and internalize the art more.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> You beat me to this thread! :bangahead:I was going to post a link to the kiersey temperment sorter quiz and ask people to take the quiz and then report their results, with a mention of what art they practice and how long they have been practicing.
> 
> My theory: Guardian personalities are attracted to martial arts that heavily emphasize formal tradition, structured curriculum, and hierarchy. So that would be arts like TKD and Karate, among others.
> 
> ...


 
ENTP

and as an ENTP, similar to Artisans, we are attracted to arts based on practical considerations with an emphasis on lack of formality and superfluity......rather than Artisan love of action, however, Rationals tend to be driven by competency. You'll actually find Rationals overly represented in martial arts as a result of a drive toward individual competency.

As an ENTP, I use my dominant function of Ne and auxilliary function of Ti to evaluate techniques and concepts to determine if they are practical, and eliminate and disregard any that I don't believe are personally applicable to me or my goals.

ENTP's are iconoclasts, so we don't have a bit of problem proclaiming a technique or system useless for our purposes.......and we'll borrow whatever we feel is useful. I suspect NT's are strongly attracted to the open-ended thinking of JKD Concepts and the FMA's, and from the folks i've met in those circles, that suspicion has only been reinforced. I met Marc 'Crafty Dog' Denny at a seminar recently, and he struck me as a strong NT, likely an ENTP. 

Likewise, Bruce Lee was probably NT as well, owing to his obsession with concepts, ideas and theories, which is an NT hallmark trait.  I'm not sure about Guro Inosanto, but it's possible.

ENTP's like to talk about concepts more than specific techniques, and then fit the techniques in to the concepts.  They tend to try to develop 'systems' of thought, especially ENTP's, to whom systems are an overwhelming obsession.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I'm an INTP. I keep taking tests, and since childhood, they always come back the same. No idea why. Not sure I agree with it, but it keeps coming back that way. In Keirsey mode, that's Rational / Architect. Not really an expected MA type, eh?


 
INTP.....yeah, I can see that.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

supra vijai said:


> make that 3 girlbug2, just took the test, i'm a rational apparently. Yet i train in a traditional art, am drawn to hierarchy, formal traditions etc. Could also be my upbringing which influences that of course.
> 
> With regards to what the op, urban coyote was saying, i was coming at it from a tma point of view as well as that's all i've really had exposure to. I studied goju ryu karate for a while when younger and am now in ninjutsu - 3 years/5th kyu. With our art, a lot of people do tend to be attracted to it purely because they've seen ninjers on tv and movies do awesomely impossible things and they want to do those things as well. During chats with my sensei about the different types of people that come in and train, he mentioned that it's easy to see who's there for the fantasy aspect and who's there to seriously train. Funny thing, the ones that are serious about the art are generally the ones who stick it out from what i've seen. There have been numerous people turn up for a class or 2 and then never return because they didn't get to wear the cool uniform and throw ninja stars from trees.
> 
> In the op it was also asked if black belts had different personalities. Imo it's not that only an elite group of students with the right personalities can become black belts. I personally like to think that over time, with training the mindset required of a black belt will develop in each practitioner and their personality will broaden to suit that as they mature and internalize the art more.


 
Do you know if you're an NTJ?  The short test just gives you which one of the four archtypes.  Find the longer test to find out which of the 16 types you are.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

searcher said:


> Even though I can't say that I have seen one specific personality that is more dominant in my school or any of the school I have been in, I will say that there tends to be a large number of jackwagons that hang around in the MMA world. I am not saying everyone in or around MMA are jerks, just 99.9999% of them are. Shoot, I think guys like GSP, Randy Couture, and a few others are pretty good guys. It is just the turds that think they are bad mamma-jammas and have never trained or have trained very little that make me want to rip my eyeballs out.


 
A large percentage of those guys are Artisans.......MMA is an Artisan sport.  Artisans are driven by action and excitement, avoid conformity.

As mentioned, Artisans will be drawn to MMA, Muay Thai, Boxing, nearly any combat sport where they can compete against others.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

ap Oweyn said:


> At that point, I think you're butting up against the opposite problem. Before, we had too much specificity. "Style X lends itself to Personality Y." Now, instead, we've got a trait that doesn't really distinguish itself from any other new activity. "Wanting to learn new things" is a personality trait that runs across virtually all hobbies. And what's more, I wonder whether it's really true that all martial artists love the _act_ of learning. If you polled a substantial cross section and asked them whether they'd do it if they could just download skill in martial arts (as in The Matrix), how many would say "yes." Versus actually going through the learning process. I'm not even sure which group I'd belong to myself.


 
In the discussion of personality in the aspect girliebug brought up, the issue is more about what is being learned.

Artisans want physical action and development, the ability to express themselves through physical action......they will approach martial arts from that perspective.

Guardians interest is in maintaining tradition, and upholding social standards.......and will approach martial arts from that perspective.

Idealists interest are in the area of personal growth, diplomacy, social harmony, abstract exploration......and will approach martial arts from that perspective.

Rationals are interested in competence and knowledge and will approach martial arts from that perspective.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 29, 2010)

sgtmac_46 said:


> Do you know if you're an NTJ?  The short test just gives you which one of the four archtypes.  Find the longer test to find out which of the 16 types you are.



Hi, yeah sorry, it gave me ENTJ (fieldmarshal). 

Dominant:  Extraverted Thinking
Auxiliary:  Introverted Intuition
Tertiary:  Extraverted Sensing
Inferior:  Introverted Feeling

Does that hold some special meaning to you with regards to MA?


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Lol SgtMac, you've shown me up. By any chance are you a psychologist?

INTJ here. I thought I was one of the _few _NTs on this board.

Or, perhaps only NTs are interested enough to respond to a thread titled Personality and Martial Arts? Self-selecting group and all that. There may be a glut of Artisans and Guardians, but they're probably out there training instead of talking about it.


----------



## Shotokan Seishin (Dec 29, 2010)

I've taken this test a few times. Oddly enough depending on the day I seem to fall regularly into the INTJ or the ISTJ category. The "I" "T" and "J" seem to be pretty stable, it's the second letter that I deviate on most. I guess that means I flip between Rational and Guardian personality types


----------



## Blindside (Dec 29, 2010)

I am usually borderline betweein ESTJ and ISTJ, I tested out more as an extrovert when I was in college and more of an introvert after living by my self in the boonies of Wyoming for several years. 

Regardless, I fully agree with my basic Guardian/Protector type, I've eventually served as an officer in every organization that I have ever been associated with, but I don't think that has a huge amount of bearing on the martial art(s) that I have selected to train in. I should probably be attracted to martial arts with well established standards, uniforms, hierarchies, testing boards, etc. but instead I have transitioned from traditional Okinawan Karate to Kenpo to Kali. What is driving me is a combination of what training do I find applicable to modern world, have highly practical training methodologies, and what do I enjoy training in, the art that I am mostly doing now (Kali) gives me that. 

I also think the instructor is important, how they teach the art will influence which students stick around. 

Lamont


----------



## clfsean (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmm... I'm a Guardian (SJ).


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh by the way, here's the 70 question test I used:

http://www.keirsey.com/sorter/instruments2.aspx?partid=0


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 29, 2010)

searcher said:


> Even though I can't say that I have seen one specific personality that is more dominant in my school or any of the school I have been in, I will say that there tends to be a large number of jackwagons that hang around in the MMA world. I am not saying everyone in or around MMA are jerks, just 99.9999% of them are. Shoot, I think guys like GSP, Randy Couture, and a few others are pretty good guys. It is just the turds that think they are bad mamma-jammas and have never trained or have trained very little that make me want to rip my eyeballs out.


 
Well thanks for that. I will look at all the guys who train with us in a whole different light thanks to you.

What a load of bollocks. Insulting bollocks at that. 


Do you personally know GSP et al?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> Lol SgtMac, you've shown me up. By any chance are you a psychologist?
> 
> INTJ here. I thought I was one of the _few _NTs on this board.
> 
> Or, perhaps only NTs are interested enough to respond to a thread titled Personality and Martial Arts? Self-selecting group and all that. There may be a glut of Artisans and Guardians, but they're probably out there training instead of talking about it.


 
I've got the credits for a BS in psychology.....which I haven't cashed in, because I lost interest. Which, if you know anything about ENTP's won't surprise you! So now I just 'BS' in psychology! 

And you're exactly right, Rationals are the ones who are most interested in the abstract theory and structural underpinning of martial arts........Artisans are out training and competing, and Guardians are making sure everyone bows in and pays their dues on time.....and organizing the annual awards dinner and banquet, keeping meticulous records, etc,etc,etc........

Idealists are probably out balancing their inner harmony, focusing their chi and trying to increase their global harmony.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

Urban Coyote said:


> I've taken this test a few times. Oddly enough depending on the day I seem to fall regularly into the INTJ or the ISTJ category. The "I" "T" and "J" seem to be pretty stable, it's the second letter that I deviate on most. I guess that means I flip between Rational and Guardian personality types


 
When it's so close we usually just say 'IxTJ'.......not all the functions are extremely dominant, lots of folks are on the boundary.


----------



## geezer (Dec 29, 2010)

Went online and took two versions of that Kiersey quiz. Pretty much answered the questions at random since in most cases all the options seemed to make about as much sense.  First one said that I was _an Idealist_. second said _an Artisan._ Well, I am a teacher (gotta be an "idealist" of sorts to stay in that job). Actually I'm a _ceramics teacher_... I went to art school and eeked out a living for a while selling _crafts_ to support my attempts to build a rep as a sculptor and get a University instructorship. Didn't pan out, so I ended up teaching high school art. So even though the "quiz" seemed bogus to me, it pegged me pretty well: an artisan/teacher. But then I don't believe in astrology either and I'm a textbook Leo. Go figure.

As far as MA goes... my core art is Wing Chun. People who don't like that art will tell you that it's full of idealists! I've also spent a long time in Eskrima. I like it's iconoclastic, non-traditional quality. But I also like competitive, down to earth arts like Boxing, Muay Thai and BJJ. I think the competition keeps 'em real. That's why I don't train them. At 55, I _don't_ like the reality of getting my butt kicked and getting seriously hurt! So I guess I'm a realist too.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm none of those things, I'm English.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

Supra Vijai said:


> Hi, yeah sorry, it gave me ENTJ (fieldmarshal).
> 
> Dominant: Extraverted Thinking
> Auxiliary: Introverted Intuition
> ...


 
You'd probably be quick to take up a leadership role in any organization or project you were involved in.  It would also indicate that you're highly competative and driven to succeed and go about it in an organized fashion.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

geezer said:


> Went online and took two versions of that Kiersey quiz. Pretty much answered the questions at random since in most cases all the options seemed to make about as much sense. First one said that I was _an Idealist_. second said _an Artisan._ Well, I am a teacher (gotta be an "idealist" of sorts to stay in that job). Actually I'm a _ceramics teacher_... I went to art school and eeked out a living for a while selling _crafts_ to support my attempts to build a rep as a sculptor and get a University instructorship. Didn't pan out, so I ended up teaching high school art. So even though the "quiz" seemed bogus to me, it pegged me pretty well: an artisan/teacher. But then I don't believe in astrology either and I'm a textbook Leo. Go figure.
> 
> As far as MA goes... my core art is Wing Chun. People who don't like that art will tell you that it's full of idealists! I've also spent a long time in Eskrima. I like it's iconoclastic, non-traditional quality. But I also like competitive, down to earth arts like Boxing, Muay Thai and BJJ. I think the competition keeps 'em real. That's why I don't train them. At 55, I _don't_ like the reality of getting my butt kicked and getting seriously hurt! So I guess I'm a realist too.


 
It's not really like astrology. Jungian psychology is about merely about personal temperament. The online questions are a limited method of measuring that, but a lot more goes in to making an actual assessment.

Some of the questions on those tests are to determine introversion versus extraversion, which is one of the four axis.....the others being thinking versus feeling......perceiving versus judging......sensing version Intuition.

I'd guess you're an ISFP or INFP.........you said you got both Artisan and Idealist, that suggests you scored both tests on the 'P' on the P/J axis.........and since you got idealist on one that would suggest you were probably consistent 'F' on the 'T/F' axis.......your other statements suggest S over N, and i'm guessing I over E based on your choice of pursuits, specifically hands on personal art, versus a more social endevor that would suggest an ESFP or ENFP, though i'm somewhat guessing on the 'I'.

Most likely an ISFP Artisan Composer.

Artisans are drawn to activities that grant them freedom of action, both physical and creative.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> I'm none of those things, I'm English.


 
As a frame of reference, Winston Churchill was almost certainly an ESTP.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 29, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> You beat me to this thread! :bangahead:I was going to post a link to the kiersey temperment sorter quiz and ask people to take the quiz and then report their results, with a mention of what art they practice and how long they have been practicing.


 
maybe i missed it somewhere, but does anyone have the link to the quiz?

edit: nevermind, I found it.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 29, 2010)

sgtmac_46 said:


> You'd probably be quick to take up a leadership role in any organization or project you were involved in. It would also indicate that you're highly competative and driven to succeed and go about it in an organized fashion.


 
Oh I agree with that aspect totally as do my friends who I got to cross check my result to see if it was accurate 

However, in terms of martial arts specifically, how does that translate? Am I "expected" to like the traditions/hierarchy etc or am I going against the grain so to speak? I'm interested in the whole nature vs nurture aspect of it.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 29, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> On personality trait measures, score as Candid, Ingenious, Complicated, Independent, and Rebellious



Probably.  I'm a bit less candid these days; I've learned the ways of holding my tongue - at work.  Not so much on MT.



> More likely than other types to study a foreign language



Yes, and no.  I'm fairly good at foreign languages once I'm immersed in the culture.  Not as apt to study on my own.



> Most frequent type among college students committing alcohol and drug policy violations



Not so much.  However, I finished college after the Marine Corps.  There, I drank like a fish.



> Have lowest level of coping resources of all the types (with ISTPs)



Could be, but I've always thought my coping skills were rather good, given the @&#E I put up with on a daily basis.



> One of types least likely to believe in a higher spiritual power



It's complicated.  I choose to believe in God, but I accept that it's most likely all bunk.



> Highest of all types in career dissatisfaction (with INFPs)



I am pretty happy with my career.  Except for the not being a famous handsome actor with loads of pretty girls tugging my undies off every ten seconds part.



> In school, have lower grades than would be predicted from aptitude score



That's me all over.  I heard a lot about 'my potential' and how I was wasting it.



> More likely than average to complete engineering programs



Software, yes.



> Personal values include Autonomy, Freedom, and Independence



What else is there?



> Overrepresented among working MBA students



Dunno, I don't have an MBA.



> Commonly found in science and technical occupations
> Does that sound like you Bill?



I'm a techie all right.

Yeah, it's me more or less.  But I tend to take these things with a grain of salt.  I match the description of a 'Cancer' too, but I don't believe in Astrology.  I think we tend to see whatever is good about ourselves in whatever the tests say we are.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 29, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I think we tend to see whatever is good about ourselves in whatever the tests say we are.


 
Interesting... I actually read through the description of an ENTJ on a different site which labelled my type as "The Executive" and found I checked off all the _negative_ aspects rather than the positive ones. Not sure which side of the coin my friends based their assessment on but yeah. I figured I'd be a lot more honest about the whole thing if I saw the flaws pointed out by the test and recognized them in me. Too tempting to try change self perception to suit all the good stuff. In my case anyway


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

Supra Vijai said:


> Oh I agree with that aspect totally as do my friends who I got to cross check my result to see if it was accurate
> 
> However, in terms of martial arts specifically, how does that translate? Am I "expected" to like the traditions/hierarchy etc or am I going against the grain so to speak? I'm interested in the whole nature vs nurture aspect of it.


 
I suspect you'd be attracted to the organizational hierarchy, though not in exactly the same way a Guardian would be, however.  ENTJ's like to structure and categorize.

With martial arts as a hobby, that would tend to fit in to ENTJ type hobbies as ENTJ's are interested in sports, especially competative sports.

There is some very good material out there on ENTJ type.......here's a good one.

http://www.personalitydesk.com/type-profile/entj-fieldmarshal


----------



## Supra Vijai (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yeah, it's me more or less. But I tend to take these things with a grain of salt. I match the description of a 'Cancer' too, but I don't believe in Astrology. I think we tend to see whatever is good about ourselves in whatever the tests say we are.


 
The difference, of course, being the large amount of negative that applies as well with Jungian psychology, and the fact that when you dissect it, it's not really that magical........just a combination of personal preferences that, when examined as a whole, tend to give insight in to motivations and personality.

Many of our flaws and faults are well explained in Jungian psychology as preferences and tolerances.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 29, 2010)

It would be kind of hard to overly generalize about 'Martial Arts' personality types, as many folks have a wide range of motivations for participating.

It might be easier, however, to assume that ISTP's and ESTP's would probably be overrepresented in combat sports. One could take a look at the types and see how they would well parallel many of the traits we see in combat sport athletes.

http://www.personalitydesk.com/type-profile/istp-crafter
http://www.personalitydesk.com/type-profile/estp-promoter

Such individuals are also overrepresented in most upper echelons of sports, as well as elite military units and elite law enforcement units. They tend to be the sharp edge of the spear, loving to live on the edge.........if someone enjoys jumping off high objects are climbing Mt. Everest, it's probably an ISTP or ESTP.

Some of the negative traits of ISTP's are why other folks think many guys in MMA are 'Jerks'.....ISTP's can come off that way sometimes.....but if there's a dangerous job needs doing, they're the ones you call. 

ESTP's tend to have more charm, but are every bit as much thrill seekers........they just have a nicer smile and are even better at picking up women.


ESTP's......Dana White, Randy Couture, Bas Rutten, Ken Shamrock
ISTP's......Chuck Liddell, Frank Sharmock, Pat Miletich, Brock Lesnar


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Dec 30, 2010)

A more thorough test provided me with the following result:

[SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]                INTJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging
[SIZE=+0]Strength of the preferences %[/SIZE]
78 38 38 1

I would say that is pretty accurate, I suppose, but I've only ever had an interest in psychology which I never pursued so I certainly can't look into that in-depth.  This does probably contradict that fact that I enjoy teaching, though, right?


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Dec 30, 2010)

Never_A_Reflection said:


> A more thorough test provided me with the following result:
> 
> [SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]INTJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
> Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging
> ...


 
It wouldn't contradict that, necessarily.  It would certainly have much to do with how you went about it.


----------



## Shotokan Seishin (Dec 31, 2010)

Never_A_Reflection said:


> A more thorough test provided me with the following result:
> 
> [SIZE=+1]*[SIZE=+2]                INTJ[/SIZE]*[/SIZE]
> Introverted Intuitive Thinking Judging
> ...



Where did you find the more thorough test? Might be fun to take that one as well. 

So I guess it really does appear that martial arts spans all personality types. A comment about the personality of the instructors is also something I hadn't thought of, but seems to be true. On that thought, I wonder if the personality of the instructor has more to do with the sorts of people who are attracted to a dojo. A competitive instructor would appeal to those more interested in competition, an easy going instructor may attract those of similar attitude, and a well balanced instructor would attract a balanced group of students. My own dojo is pretty balanced with an slight emphasis on family involvement, which seems to reflect our instructors quite well actually.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 1, 2011)

Urban Coyote said:


> Where did you find the more thorough test? Might be fun to take that one as well.
> 
> So I guess it really does appear that martial arts spans all personality types. A comment about the personality of the instructors is also something I hadn't thought of, but seems to be true. On that thought, I wonder if the personality of the instructor has more to do with the sorts of people who are attracted to a dojo. A competitive instructor would appeal to those more interested in competition, an easy going instructor may attract those of similar attitude, and a well balanced instructor would attract a balanced group of students. My own dojo is pretty balanced with an slight emphasis on family involvement, which seems to reflect our instructors quite well actually.


 
I suspect that the temperament of the instructor might have something to do with the students he or she attracts, and more so, keeps.


----------



## Never_A_Reflection (Jan 1, 2011)

sgtmac_46 said:


> It wouldn't contradict that, necessarily.  It would certainly have much to do with how you went about it.



I suppose that is true--I do tend to get very granular with my explanations



Urban Coyote said:


> Where did you find the more thorough test? Might be fun to take that one as well.
> 
> So I guess it really does appear that martial arts spans all personality types. A comment about the personality of the instructors is also something I hadn't thought of, but seems to be true. On that thought, I wonder if the personality of the instructor has more to do with the sorts of people who are attracted to a dojo. A competitive instructor would appeal to those more interested in competition, an easy going instructor may attract those of similar attitude, and a well balanced instructor would attract a balanced group of students. My own dojo is pretty balanced with an slight emphasis on family involvement, which seems to reflect our instructors quite well actually.



Here is the more thorough test:  http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jan 2, 2011)

sgtmac_46 said:


> In the discussion of personality in the aspect girliebug brought up, the issue is more about what is being learned.
> 
> Artisans want physical action and development, the ability to express themselves through physical action......they will approach martial arts from that perspective.
> 
> ...


 
I get the theory.  I just don't think it particularly holds up in real life.  I do believe that personality "types" are relevant and have their place.  I use them enough in my work to see the utility of them.  But the relationship is far more complicated than that.  Just looking at this above, I'd say that many martial artists are drawing, to one degree or another, from various of those types at any given time.  Just as an "introvert" is capable of drawing from social skills that would normally be attributed to an "extrovert."  (Hell, I'm an introvert, as are the majority of other counselors I know, and we spend all day every day talking to people.)

I'm interested in combat effectiveness, social responsibility, abstract theory, physical action, etc.  People's interaction with their styles can't really be summed up as simply as all that.



Stuart


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 2, 2011)

ap Oweyn said:


> I get the theory. I just don't think it particularly holds up in real life. I do believe that personality "types" are relevant and have their place. I use them enough in my work to see the utility of them. But the relationship is far more complicated than that. Just looking at this above, I'd say that many martial artists are drawing, to one degree or another, from various of those types at any given time. Just as an "introvert" is capable of drawing from social skills that would normally be attributed to an "extrovert." (Hell, I'm an introvert, as are the majority of other counselors I know, and we spend all day every day talking to people.)
> 
> I'm interested in combat effectiveness, social responsibility, abstract theory, physical action, etc. People's interaction with their styles can't really be summed up as simply as all that.
> 
> ...


 
Nobody says it's 'simple'.......but we are the sum of our parts. Our individual temperament coupled together with our social experiences drive our actions.

The irony is that our behavior reflects our temparment far more than many of us want to admit........and as there is a sliding scale, not an absolute polarity, mildy introverted people, for example, can exhibit extrovert behavior.......but under stress it is introversion that will win out.

That having been said, linking personality to martial arts is a far more complicated task.......but, as I pointed out, not entirely futile. ESTP's and ISTP's are vastly overrepresented among top elite combat sport athletes, illustrating my point about temperament very well..........just as ESFJ's and ISFJ's are vastly overrepresented among elementary school teachers. 

Temperament drives interest..........I doubt we're going to see many INFP's leading crack commando units.


----------



## Cirdan (Jan 3, 2011)

Can`t say I`ve seen anything to suggest there is a MA type personality. Traits like patience and strength of will is naturally very common among higher ranks.

I scored INTJ rational/mastermind again, no suprise there.
My primary art is Wado Ryu Karate, the dojo is very focused on perfection of technique.

About rationalists being "not known for their physicality", is that not a myth?


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jan 3, 2011)

sgtmac_46 said:


> That having been said, linking personality to martial arts is a far more complicated task.......but, as I pointed out, not entirely futile.


 
This I'll agree with (and I think I said as much).  I don't think that you can take a personality type and match it to a martial art.  Which was my initial point.  The way you relate to a martial art is like the way you relate to a job or any other complex system.  Personality shapes the interaction, but it doesn't prevent or enable it wholesale.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2011)

ap Oweyn said:


> This I'll agree with (and I think I said as much). I don't think that you can take a personality type and match it to a martial art. Which was my initial point. The way you relate to a martial art is like the way you relate to a job or any other complex system. Personality shapes the interaction, but it doesn't prevent or enable it wholesale.


 
I think you are correct. Matching a personality to a style would also only work in a place where many styles were available to chose from! In a lot of small towns etc there is rarely more than two to chose from so whatever your personality you are stuck with that choice if you want to do martial arts!


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 4, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I think you are correct. Matching a personality to a style would also only work in a place where many styles were avaible to chose from! In a lot of small towns etc there is rarely more than two to chose from so whatever your personality you are stuck with that choice if you want to do martial arts!



If that's the case though and you have no personal bias towards either - say TKD and Iaido were the only ones offered (extreme I know) and you had no preference either way - would the personality side of it come into play a bit more? As in, would you look to dominant traits and the like to help choose one?


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> If that's the case though and you have no personal bias towards either - say TKD and Iaido were the only ones offered (extreme I know) and you had no preference either way - would the personality side of it come into play a bit more? As in, would you look to dominant traits and the like to help choose one?


 
I'd chose both lol
 I think though  a complete beginner knowing little about martial arts would probably try a lot of arts first, I don't think you'd automatically gravitate towards one style or another plus other things would come into play such as how much does a class cost, how easy is it to get to class so while you may prefer one style over another circumstances may dictate you do the other.
Often things like personality tests are all very well and it's fine for people to think about the theory of things but often real life gets in the way of theories and brings you back down to the ground with a bump. While you would want dominant traits etc to be the reason you chose something it's more likely you will chose your art based on price, what evenings you can train and whether you can get there!


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 4, 2011)

True  Sorry I should have specified that I was going with an "ideal world" example where the cost was the same or not noticeably different and availability was likewise. 

I understand that in the real world other factors will come into play, but having said that I gravitated towards one art because a friend told me about it (never mind that I've since discovered most of what he told me was BS :xtrmshock) and stuck with it. I have had to take breaks from it due to work/study commitments but always find I return


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> True  Sorry I should have specified that I was going with an "ideal world" example where the cost was the same or not noticeably different and availability was likewise.
> 
> I understand that in the real world other factors will come into play, but having said that I gravitated towards one art because a friend told me about it (never mind that I've since discovered most of what he told me was BS :xtrmshock) and stuck with it. I have had to take breaks from it due to work/study commitments but always find I return


 
Is he still a friend lol? I used to do Wado Ryu which I still love, but the club closed and I now do Tang Soo Do which I have to say doesn't suit me however I also do MMA which does so I'm not sure what that says about me


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 4, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Is he still a friend lol? I used to do Wado Ryu which I still love, but the club closed and I now do Tang Soo Do which I have to say doesn't suit me however I also do MMA which does so I'm not sure what that says about me



Not particularly  Mind you it wasn't _bad_ BS per se, it was just aspects of training that don't really happen like extensive shuriken work and camoflauge and water skills etc. I think I liked the art better because we focus on how to kill people 7 times before they hit the ground like the Yakuza from the Simpsons 

Well having never met you I'd hate to come across as judgemental but I'd say that makes you very diverse, fit and brave lol. I know a lot of guys (myself included if I'm being honest) who'd be a bit iffy about going toe to toe with some/most MMA guys


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Not particularly  Mind you it wasn't _bad_ BS per se, it was just aspects of training that don't really happen like extensive shuriken work and camoflauge and water skills etc. I think I liked the art better because we focus on how to kill people 7 times before they hit the ground like the Yakuza from the Simpsons
> 
> Well having never met you I'd hate to come across as judgemental but I'd say that makes you very diverse, fit and brave lol. I know a lot of guys (myself included if I'm being honest) who'd be a bit iffy about going toe to toe with some/most MMA guys


 
That probably makes me a scary middle aged woman then rofl!

 Afew years ago we went down south for a martial arts seminar, there were some good grapplers there so it was good for our MMA guys. There were some martial artists from Belgium who did Bo staffs and I will never forget the Ninja group. Now these were very nice people, very genuine, very into bowing and being polite bless them but oh dear their art!

They wore homemade clothes and homemade rope sandals and kept saying things like 'if you attacked me I'd uncoil this piece of wire and stab you in the femoral artery before you'd have a chance to hit me' and 'we hide in hedges to leap out at people.' They kept insisting they went full contact but one of our ladies, a very girly girl if you know what I mean resisted one who was trying to put her down, her 'attacker' said she must be very flexiable, she isn't but is somewhat over weight. I'm afraid this has coloured my ideas of Ninjutso ever since, sorry guys. It seemed to me it attracted people who wanted to act out being ninjas, they didn't wear the black suit stuff but were very much into being 'authentic'. 
Now I always thought if Ninjas were around today in the same way they were way back they'd actually be dressed in state of the art body armour and with sniper rifles etc. I think they had the state of the art weapons etc in their day so if they were doing the same job today they'd be still keeping up with the state of the art stuff now not wandering around in homemade rope sandals.

As I said though they were nice guys, they believed in what they were doing so nobody pulled them on it or tried to beat them up or anything, we just smiled to ourselves and hoped they never had to defend themselves.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow I'm sorry that's what your experience with Ninjutsu has been. That sort of thing is probably what my old friend was talking about too but nah we take it fairly seriously and look at techs in the context of ancient battlefields and then modern self defence seperately. I hope you realise my comment about the Yakuza was a joke :lol: But I do definitely agree we attract all the _fun_ people

As for the scary middle aged woman comment, I never said such a thing :angel:


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 4, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Wow I'm sorry that's what your experience with Ninjutsu has been. That sort of thing is probably what my old friend was talking about too but nah we take it fairly seriously and look at techs in the context of ancient battlefields and then modern self defence seperately. I hope you realise my comment about the Yakuza was a joke :lol: But I do definitely agree we attract all the _fun_ people
> 
> *As for the scary middle aged woman comment, I never said such a thing* :angel:


 

I know lol, I'm just hoping I am!


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 4, 2011)

Well I'm sure you're a sweetheart outside the ring - you just won't find me walking into any gyms with you lol


----------



## ap Oweyn (Jan 4, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> If that's the case though and you have no personal bias towards either - say TKD and Iaido were the only ones offered (extreme I know) and you had no preference either way - would the personality side of it come into play a bit more? As in, would you look to dominant traits and the like to help choose one?


 
If there were a taekwondo dojang and an iaido dojo--all other factors being equal--it seems to me that the decision would be based on things like interest level in weapons versus empty hand, interest level in one culture or the other, interest in competing, etc.  Now, you could argue that all of those things are shaped by personality type.  But, really, do you need to understand the personality type that shapes the preference in order to _act on the preference_?  I don't think you do really.

I think personality comes into play more in your approach to learning and performing that style.  So take fencing for instance.  _How_ you fence (versus _whether_ you fence) might be shaped by personality.  Though, again, I don't think it's vital to understand personality type in order to analyze performance.

Interestingly, as well, I've seen personality type vary pretty wildly depending on the activity.  I've seen people who are generally shy and inwardly focused suddenly start barking orders and charging the hill in paintball.  I've seen similar transformations in the training hall.  The way our personality manifests itself in one context can change pretty radically in another.  


Stuart


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd have to agree that ma has all types of personalities in it. In just my one year of study I've met some of the people I am proud to get along with and know as well as my bastard ex boyfriend. And the judoka who hurt my back as he had us practicing rolling breakfalls on what was only my second time trying out a judo class.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 4, 2011)

ap Oweyn said:


> If there were a taekwondo dojang and an iaido dojo--all other factors being equal--it seems to me that the decision would be based on things like interest level in weapons versus empty hand, interest level in one culture or the other, interest in competing, etc. Now, you could argue that all of those things are shaped by personality type. But, really, do you need to understand the personality type that shapes the preference in order to _act on the preference_? I don't think you do really.
> 
> I think personality comes into play more in your approach to learning and performing that style. So take fencing for instance. _How_ you fence (versus _whether_ you fence) might be shaped by personality. Though, again, I don't think it's vital to understand personality type in order to analyze performance.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for an interesting and open point of view Stuart! I wasn't trying to imply that you need a solid knowledge of psychology to choose a style, more asking if personality types would lead you to choose certain arts etc  However the contextual expression of personality as you put it is of course a very valid point and one that didn't factor into my ideal world scenario.



Blade96 said:


> I'd have to agree that ma has all types of personalities in it. In just my one year of study I've met some of the people I am proud to get along with and know as well as my bastard ex boyfriend. And the judoka who hurt my back as he had us practicing rolling breakfalls on what was only my second time trying out a judo class.


 
If it makes you feel better, all our new guys get taught rolls and breakfalls as soon as practical, sometimes in the first couple of classes. As an art which can feature a lot of throws/takedowns etc, it makes it a lot safer for Tori and helps Uke do the actual technique without holding back too much. Sorry to hear you hurt your back though. Was it a bad throw/landing? 

Oh and in regards to your ex, without knowing any details, sorry you had a bad experience. My personal belief is that I perform a lot better in class when I'm single. As my friends put it, I actually turn up to class and focus rather than spend the time looking after whoever I'm with


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 4, 2011)

> If it makes you feel better, all our new guys get taught rolls and breakfalls as soon as practical, sometimes in the first couple of classes. As an art which can feature a lot of throws/takedowns etc, it makes it a lot safer for Tori and helps Uke do the actual technique without holding back too much. Sorry to hear you hurt your back though. Was it a bad throw/landing?
> 
> Oh and in regards to your ex, without knowing any details, sorry you had a bad experience. My personal belief is that I perform a lot better in class when I'm single. As my friends put it, I actually turn up to class and focus rather than spend the time looking after whoever I'm with



I don't know what it was. He said I didnt land properly but didnt really instruct me on how to fix it either.

as for being single - I'm single now and I'd rather stay single.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 4, 2011)

Ouch! (For the bad fall). Nothing too serious I hope. As for the staying single part, I'm with ya 100% there, training is my new girlfriend  All the best with your MA journey!


----------



## Mark Jordan (Jan 5, 2011)

Some would say that Judo is suited for people who want to learn a defensive style and it draws people who like throwing and grappling. Others would say that 
Jujitsu is suited for people who are aggressive in nature. Aikido, on the other hand, appeals to women because it doesnt require much physical strength. However, in my dojo ( and in all dojos I presume) there are all types of personalities and I don't believe that you need any particular type of personality to be in martial arts.  If there's one trait that is common to all my students it is their desire to learn the art.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Jan 5, 2011)

ap Oweyn said:


> This I'll agree with (and I think I said as much).  I don't think that you can take a personality type and match it to a martial art.  Which was my initial point.  The way you relate to a martial art is like the way you relate to a job or any other complex system.  Personality shapes the interaction, but it doesn't prevent or enable it wholesale.



Personality type would less have to do with what particular art one would decide to pursue, as how one went about pursuing it.

Some types would, by nature, be more interesting in developing physical skill, and would have little interest in abstract concepts.  Others would have a great interest in maintaining formality and tradition.


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 5, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Ouch! (For the bad fall). Nothing too serious I hope. As for the staying single part, I'm with ya 100% there, training is my new girlfriend  All the best with your MA journey!



 and the best thing about this new gf is that she will always be good to you, and never evil or controlling eh.


----------



## Supra Vijai (Jan 5, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> and the best thing about this new gf is that she will always be good to you, and never evil or controlling eh.



Oh I dunno about that... maybe a good kinda evil


----------



## Blade96 (Jan 5, 2011)

Supra Vijai said:


> Oh I dunno about that... maybe a good kinda evil



Heheheh


----------

